# supertrapp or full muzzy



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

i heard that the muzzy isnt as loud as the rest but has a real deep rumble and sounds like a v8. im not really lookin for the loudest pipe, just the best sounding one. is the supertrapp mudslinger more compared to the muzzy or the hmf in terms of bein loud and does it sound good?:thinking:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

do a search for exhaust sound clips and you can here just about all of them. I know videos don't do any justice to being there but you can get an idea.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

JMO alot of pipes sound good on the Kawi V-twin but it is hard to beat the way a full Muzzy sounds on one "instant chub". It's even better on the Teryx with the dual cans.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i have a clip of my supertrapp on the exhaust clip page, if money is a factor then get the supertrapp if money is not a big deal go Muzzy. id say the supertrapp is a lot quieter than the HMF and as loud as a Muzzy.

p.s. the supertrapp sounds better in person but you get the idea with the vid


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

here is my Supertrapp Mudslinger

[ame=http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/05GTO6SPEED/?action=view&current=MVI_0954.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^You havent had that mudslinger in much water have you?

I can and will tell you that the mudslinger is a loud SOB (can compare to HMF in my opinion) especially when the packing gets wet/worn out or even with new packing. ive repacked mine several times and its still louder than when new. When new they sound fine for the first ride but after that they get to be loud, too loud for my likings for an ATV, thats with no quiet core, the core makes it sound like crap!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea the core sounds like garbadge, my buddy has one that stays in water and its no where near as loud as an HMF. i think there 98db's with no core and hmf is like 102db's


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

Did some research and supposedly the muzzy is runnin 93db w/spark arrester and bout 100 without it, supertrapp is runnin bout 96db, and the swamp series is only crankin out bout 92 db. Is there some truth in this. i want the muzzy but my wallet does not think so. Just really lookin for a good sound but nothin that sounds so loud its crappy. Oh and couldnt listen to the clip , im still sportin dial up b/c some folks in MS are to lazy to run some dang cable ha


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that suck's. its a short clip it still should down load


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah I'm curious in decibels as well I know loud pipes save lives but my boy sits on top of it and I don't need to give him hearing loss nor I. I'm looking into a full system big gun I'm thinking at the moment.


----------



## 1badbrute (Nov 6, 2009)

does the supertrapp sound quieter at an idle like the muzzy. i finally got to listen to some sound clips and i know they sound close but its dif in person. i just dont want to be disapointed if i get one or the other. On the other hand the supertrapp sounds GREAT on tha clip.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

not sure if its quieter at idle that the Muzzy


----------



## brianmcc23 (Sep 28, 2009)

*pipes*

I just bought the full HMF for the same reason, $$$$$$$$$$$.
Let me tell you, that sucker is loud without the silent core. It helps with the core in it and doesnt sound bad to me but its still loud. What about the HMF swamp series? Every thread I have read on here has been positive on sound and performance. Thats what I should of bought.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't mind my HMF, don't know what my buddys think of it tho....


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ive got a hmf gorilla edition and its extremely loud and my buddy has a muzzy full with equal lenght headers and his is jus as loud or louder than mine. oh and if u get an hmf dont put a exhaust snorkle on it. u cnt even ride cause its so loud u get a head ache


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I love my Muzzy when it doesn't melt everything  One of the best sounding exhausts I've heard...


----------



## fatcat 650 (Nov 22, 2009)

brianmcc23 said:


> I just bought the full HMF for the same reason, $$$$$$$$$$$.
> Let me tell you, that sucker is loud without the silent core. It helps with the core in it and doesnt sound bad to me but its still loud. What about the HMF swamp series? Every thread I have read on here has been positive on sound and performance. Thats what I should of bought.


 
The swamp series according to hmf makes just as much power as the utility/penland . 

The swamp series is alot quieter but still has a nice rumble

The O.P's question / The muzzy is going to make the most power / in my opinion you get what you pay for with muzzy .

some other exhaust that are real nice for a better price are the big gun full system and lrd tq system


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Out of the full system witch one has or claims to have the most power increase?
Big gun full system 
HMF swamp series full system 
MUZZY full system 
Of the three I know of. Are there more full systems out there?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

FMF Powercore 4......:thinking: I know here is one or two more...


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

found 2 more
LeoVince X3 ATV SS/aluminum full *exhaust*
*PRO CIRCUIT T-4 EXHAUST *


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Muzzy and big gun both have the same power gains that you can FEEL. The muzzy makes 1~2 more than big gun but only at the higher rpms. That most trail riders won't see. 

My opinion is get big gun has great sound and great price.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

IMO can't beat a muzzy for sound...I'm all about performance but I love how it sounds :rockn:


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

jrpro's sounds soo good. Id get it but its a little to pricey for me right now. Go with the muzzy!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Wayyyyy off topic, but have yall heard a ron woods on a Can Am?
WICKED


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Wayyyyy off topic, but have yall heard a ron woods on a Can Am?
> WICKED


Yes!!! AND i drooled over it for about 5 minutes...

I think it sounds better than my muzzy...and it was on a gade, which absolutely kicked my *** in everything but the bog  he didn't have enough GC on 28's with no lift


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Out of the full system witch one has or claims to have the most power increase?
> Big gun full system
> HMF swamp series full system
> MUZZY full system
> Of the three I know of. Are there more full systems out there?


swamp series is slip-on only


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Your right. But they do make a full for others like teryx & rzr. I gess I saw the teryx 1


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

It's worth it to get the muzzy...it even sounds good wet!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Swamp Series is only a slip on....but HMF claims it makes more HP than the ANY slip on they make. I know I could tell a BIG difference in mine once it was jetted properly.


----------

